# 2nd Weekend NISEI Show - AUTO MATSURI - AUGUST 22nd 2009 - SUMMER CHILL EVENT



## showoffcafe (May 17, 2004)

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION IS OPEN* 

*REGISTER HERE - MEGA Matsuri Car Show! *

*2nd Weekend NISEI CAR SHOW - AUGUST 22nd 2009* 
Same location but with MORE ELEMENTS!

It seems like the car show scene has evolved to “candy coated fluff” these days so our team is going to bring back the excitement. 
For this year, we have teamed up with LA's longest running festivals to add the excitement, and pure fun back to car shows. 

FEATURING 

* *Showoff Winners Display* – Featuring our past best rides from Showoff car show
* *Rare JDM Parts Competition* – Search for the rarest JDM vehicle
* *JDM Garage Sale* – Your favorite shops selling new / used parts at discount prices
* *Old School Showcase* – Gathering West Coast’s best Japanese Classics
* *Ruckus Region* – So Cal’s best Ruckus are on display here!
* *Rarest Wheel / Best Offset Contest* – We are awarding the best wheel fitment out there!
* *Lifestyle Alley* – Trendsetting shops selling threads, kicks, fixed bikes and more!

Down the street will be the Nisei Week Festival going all day long!

* Delicious Japanese Food booths and restaurants
* Cultural Japanese Exhibits and Demonstration
* Many vendors and booths selling cool Japanese trinkets
* At the JACCC Plaza will be the World Gyoza Eating Championship @ 3PM. Appearance by Joey Chesnut (World Hot Dog Eating Champion)
* Weller court will have the Japan Students Festival with more food and attractions.
* Plus much much more!

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION IS OPEN* 

This will sell out too!!!!

*REGISTER HERE - MEGA Matsuri Car Show! *

EVENT INFO 
DATE - AUGUST 22nd 2009
TIME - 11am - 6pm
LOCATION - 100 S. Alameda St. Los Angeles 90012

CLICK HERE FOR MAP TO MEGA MATSURI


----------

